# packard bell easynote web cam



## mi0cib (May 4, 2009)

:4-dontkno hi all this maybe a simple question but im stuck can anyone with a easynote laptop tell me how to turn on the web cam i cannot find where it turns on im running vista op system
thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you checked the User's Guide/Manual for your model of laptop? Have you tried in the Control Panel? Most often laptops with web cam usually has an application installed. Try using that program to turn ON/OFF the camera.

Btw, did you upgrade to Vista or is this the original factory install?


----------

